# Just changed me rotors/Pads on my 20th need help though



## nagol (Jun 25, 2009)

I just bought new slotted rotors as well as hawk brake pads for my 20th but when me and my brother put them on we had a problem fitting the caliper with the new pads onto the new rotor. There were theses 2 thin metal bracket type things that were on the caliper for the old pads. Me and my brother took them off to fit the caliper and the new pads onto the new rotor. I only did the back rear wheels brakes last night cause thats all i had time for. We popped the caliper back on with the new pads and rotor and pumped the brakes, everything seemed alright. However, I didnt want to drive my car until i checked if the metal things were anything important so right now the cars staying parked. I have some pics of the metal things im talking about, one goes on the top side of the inside of the caliper and one on the bottom. PM me or post something to help thanks.


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

Those are to keep the pads from moving around or vibrating. put them back.


----------



## nagol (Jun 25, 2009)

Do they come in different sizes? cause it seemed that the pads wouldnt fit in while those were in place.


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

It's supposed to be a snug fit. They will fit.


----------



## nagol (Jun 25, 2009)

Am i suppose to unscrew the caliper from the carrier?? Because when we did it it didnt seem that we needed to, but i read in some places that you do.


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

:what: you can't do front or rear pads on a mk4 without pulling the calipers.


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

gehr said:


> :what:
> 
> :sly:
> 
> ...


yep.


----------



## nagol (Jun 25, 2009)

I know the caplier comes off but I didn't unscrew it from the carrier. I just unscrewed the carrier from the car. I was able to switch the pads and put the new rotor on with the caliper still attached to the carrier.

It just seems like a waste of time to unscrew the caliper from the carrier once you have already taken the 2 carrier bolts off.

Maybe i'm missing a crucial part?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

nagol said:


> I know the caplier comes off but I didn't unscrew it from the carrier. I just unscrewed the carrier from the car. I was able to switch the pads and put the new rotor on with the caliper still attached to the carrier.
> 
> It just seems like a waste of time to unscrew the caliper from the carrier once you have already taken the 2 carrier bolts off.
> 
> Maybe i'm missing a crucial part?


YUP!....the VW calipers are "floating" design...they slide back 'n forth as brake pressure goes on and off!...The rear calipers slide on pins that are in wells in the carrier bracket...the caliper lock bolts screw into these pins...You must clean and regrease (synthetic caliper grease) these pins with every pad change to be sure calipers are free to float ez..otherwise you get brake drag..which is super bad for 3 reasons...wears out pads quicker, cuts into your MPG and performance, and most importanly..generates a ton of heat..which cooks grease outa your rear wheel bearings...you end up needed a costly bearing replacement....so Yah I'd say it's a cruical step in doing a proper brake job....
Doing work on your car (other than simple stuff) without a Bentely is :screwy::screwy::screwy:...Kinda like hearing your Doc say..just B4 you go under on the operating table..."Gee I've never done this B4..and I never even studied it in med school..but WTF..I'll just wing it..here goes!"
You mess up installing a trick turn signal or something..you just ruin your part and lose a few $$'s..you mess up with brakes, suspension etc..you can hurt somebody..and I don't mean you...could be somebody else! Do some homework..at least read DIY B4 doing brake work..PLEASE!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## nagol (Jun 25, 2009)

do i need to bleed the brakes for only changing rotors and pads?


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

not if you didn't crack the system open.


----------



## nagol (Jun 25, 2009)

alright good. I just took the caliper off of the carrier nothing more


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

No..changing pads/rotors doesn't effect the hydraulic part of the brake system..except you might want to suck a bit of fluid out so you don't overflow when you retract the caliper pistons..brake fluid eats paint for lunch...so an overflow is not good!....If you haven't flushed fluid recently (you do flush fluid every 2 years as VW requires..right?)....it makes sense to do fluid flush when you've got car up on stands to change pads/rotors...I always try to time my brake work to do fluid at same time as other stuff...kinda like gettin some "free work time" on the deal!:laugh:


----------

